#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Anyone try and use Google Classroom?

## Topper

I've been learning about it and it does seem pretty cool, but I'm wondering about practical applicability.  Anyone out there using/used it?

----------


## cyrille

Well I guess that's a 'no', CSFF.  :Very Happy: 

Care to share info and why you like it?

----------


## jabir

> I've been learning about it and it does seem pretty cool, but I'm wondering about practical applicability.  Anyone out there using/used it?


Just discovered I have a forgotten account, never used it.

----------


## qwerty

I've used it for about a year and it's a nice accessory for your classroom activities.  It's useful for older students, but under P4 they don't seem to be able to use it effectively.

Pros:  
I can post homework assignments there as well as relevant ppts and videos.  
I have tried to add as many parents (in the Guardian column) so that they know what their kids are supposed to have learned and when they should be studying or doing homework.  


Cons:  
It is difficult to get all of the students to use it.  I finally succeeded, but most teachers gave up. 
 I don't use google slides or sheets in the classroom, because you have to depend on your internet connection and you will have wasted a class if your internet goes down in the middle of class (although your students might learn some interesting colloquialisms!)
I haven't used their automatic grading system much because it seems to  be really geared toward multiple choice answers, while I usually make my  students answer with sentences.

----------


## Topper

The school I'm at is using it for distributing materials to about 150 teachers.  At first glance, it seems to do the job.

We're lucky, the internet is pretty stable at where I work.  We've had classes of 30 playing kahoots or quizzizz at a time with no problem.

The automatic grading system doesn't seem to friendly with other systems.  I didn't see a way to manually input grades.

----------

